# Solved: Boston Acoustics Digital Media Theater Digital Cable



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey everyone

I just got a set of Boston Acoustics Digital Media Theater Speakers. They're pretty nice for 1999. I'd probably go as far as saying they're the best set of computer 2.1s I've ever heard.

Problem is, I can currently only run them through analogue because I have no digital cable for them. The connect on the sub looks like either a digital coax or RCA connect, which should run out to the 1/8 in. mini digital out on my SoundBlaster Live! card.

The manual doesn't say exactly what it is anywhere. It shows a picture of a cable with a single RCA end and a 1/8 in. mini stereo end.

Problem is, every such cable I find is mono on the mini end.

Any ideas on where to find a such cable?

Thanks,

Joe

I attached a picture of the back, it is blurry, but you can at least see what it is. (top right jack)


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

JStergis said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I just got a set of Boston Acoustics Digital Media Theater Speakers. They're pretty nice for 1999. I'd probably go as far as saying they're the best set of computer 2.1s I've ever heard.
> 
> ...


It's a digital cable, stereo/mono don't apply. It should be a single 75 ohm coaxial cable. Not a tip ring sleeve stereo cable. Any old RCA coax cable (with the appropriate 1/8 in. mini mono adapter) should work.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> It's a digital cable, stereo/mono don't apply. It should be a single 75 ohm coaxial cable. Not a tip ring sleeve stereo cable. Any old RCA coax cable (with the appropriate 1/8 in. mini mono adapter) should work.


Oh okay, in that case I'm sure I have one around here someplace.

Thanks! I was puzzling over that for a long time.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Just found an RCA to mono mini adapter and rca cable, plugged it in, and it works great. I notice a very slight difference in sound, for the better.

Thanks again!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Great. That's why I always prefer equipment with digital coax connections over the optical variety. I just use some old vid cables that have been sitting around the house for ages.

Or I could always get a few of these 

http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com...-4&utm_campaign=monster&utm_medium=comparison

Yea... when pigs fly.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Geez, that's expensive!

I must say I'm pretty impressed with the sound I'm getting out of these. With the sub turned up, the bass is heart-stopping, it's not bad at all for a 1999 system. I hooked the Bostons in through the digital, as mentioned here, and hooked my receiver (Pioneer circa 1996 w/ 200 watt sub and two 100 watt fronts) up to the analogue. 

A 12X14 foot room is essentially my main hideout for the day if I'm here. Got my 'puter, two big desks, Pioneer surround sound, two printers, laptop, two leather chairs, etc. I should get one of those mini-fridges for in here (and turn the closet into a small bathroom), then I'd never have to leave! The Bostons were definitely a great addition.

The audio is 1/2 shot on the old 1980s GE television in here, so that's run all through the receiver. Now the computer isn't strictly through the receiver too, so I can have both going at once. 

I had a set of Altec Lansing BXR-1121 speakers I bought from wally land for 25 bucks and was using them for this purpose, and for 25 bucks they were much better than I would expect. Not great sound, but certainly a notch above decent. I had traded them for these Bostons-the reason-the one with the Bostons wanted a smaller sub. I'm happy. 

Thanks yet again. With movies I notice a significant difference in digital input.


----------



## bonchick (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi. Sorry for using your thread.
But I have a problem with my Boston Acoustics Digital Media Theater. I can't get it work.
I bought working used one may be one month ago. It didn't have ac adapter and control cord (9 pins). I've got ac adapter and I made control cord myself. 
When I conect all cords to the base (as on the attached picture) and to the computer audio exit it gives me just some noise. But when I connect earphones to the Boston ADMT it gives me a normal sound.
I don't know what's wrong. 
I need some suggestions, please.
Thanx in advance.


----------

